
Show HN: liveBook – Manning Publications' new book platform - gregjwild
https://livebook.manning.com/
======
git-pull
(From the modal link on the top-right)

With liveBook:

\- The books are free

\- Full-text search for books

\- Browser-based

\- Audio readings with an arrow on the left / text highlighting to keep up
with the book

\- On the right-sidebar of a book, it offers to buy the book in
PDF/ePub/kindle form.

This is similar to Leanpub's online reading option
([https://leanpub.com](https://leanpub.com)).

I used it to write and publish _The Tao of tmux_ and made it available online
free ([https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux/read](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-
of-tmux/read)). Like liveBook, users can opt to buy the book in DRM-free
epub/pdf/mobi and have it sent to their Kindle.

What liveLeak seems to have that Leanpub doesn't is audio readings.

Another cool trick: on the left side of a liveBook (e.g.
[https://livebook.manning.com/#!/book/grokking-
algorithms/cha...](https://livebook.manning.com/#!/book/grokking-
algorithms/chapter-1/1)) mouse-over on the left side of a section of the book
and you can start narration at that point.

~~~
gregjwild
Glad to hear you like the audio-book stuff! We've admittedly not got it for
all books, though have for our more recent & popular books. If feedback/sales
are good, we'll be likely adding it to more.

------
dewang
This is great!! I'm a big fan of Manning books and have learnt a lot from
reading it.

Thanks!

